# Short Team Leave ETL Questions



## etlnewbie (Oct 27, 2015)

Here goes:


Started with Target in December 2014 as a brand new hired off the street employee with lots of experience
Turned around a Logistics process that has been red for 3 years in 4 months
Body deteriorated and found out I have been working with 2 broken hips
Took time off to have surgery on the left hip knowing my right would be bad but could return back to work and have the right one fixed way down the line.
Had hip replacement surgery July 1st, six months after I started. Found out when I was going to return the right hip got worse, needed surgery, putting me out of work until January 15th.
One of my employees, my team lead, had been holding down the fort for me and working through his own injuries
They told him that they have someone who used to be the PMT for our store, who left to be PMT of another store, being trained to be an ETL to "fill" in for my job in November until I return
My question is this: am I being replaced? Am I more than likely being let go when medically cleared or transferred somewhere else? Any advice or suggestions would help! I am not FMLA protected as I did not work a full year.

Thanks!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 27, 2015)

You might to ask your stl about it.


Short term disability pays you up to 60% of your salary for 180 days for medical reasons. Here is the number for spot leave & disability, 800-828-5850.
*Short-term Disability *
Target automatically provides you with Short-term Disability (STD) coverage when you are eligible. If you are unable to do your job due to an approved, qualified disability, you will receive a percentage of your pay for up to 150 calendar days.


----------



## etlnewbie (Oct 27, 2015)

Std as salary I get full pay. That I am fortunate. And I cant talk to my STL as she is the main one ignoring me.


----------



## Retail Girl (Oct 27, 2015)

That's a bad sign if your STL won't acknowledge you. They have to have someone to run logistics through 4th quarter....so that wouldn't concern me so much. But if your STL won't return your calls, you may not have a job to come back to.


----------



## RetailWorld (Oct 27, 2015)

This might be something you want to bounce off of your HRBP.  This is a complex situation where, while you're salary and considered to be "management", you still are unable to meet the minimum physical requirements.  Stand on your feet for 8 hours, lift 40lbs.  

But, salaried employees are required by law to only have to perform "hourly" duties a certain percentage of the time.  So, they can't hold you accountable to that.  I mean, you can still "manage" from an office, ya know?

This is seriously a unique situation.  But, you can't be terminated unless there is a clear cut paper trail showing being unable to meet expectations.  Target doesn't really like to flex the "at will" muscle and terminate people for any made up reason.  There needs to be coachings/corrective actions showing that the store attempted to make accommodations and that you couldn't fulfill them. 

If I were you, I'd have a very frank, maybe even "off the record" conversation with your STL to see where you stand and whether or not they intend to see your personal situation through.  Ask her if you should start seeking other employment.  I know it's hard to get ahold of her, but if you have their LOD schedule, you should be able to pin her down on a day and talk to her for at least 15-20 minutes.  I'd level set what YOU intend, and what YOUR timeframe is for being able to come back at full capacity and see if that is something she can work with.


----------



## bullseyekindaguy (Oct 27, 2015)

RetailWorld said:


> This might be something you want to bounce off of your HRBP.  This is a complex situation where, while you're salary and considered to be "management", you still are unable to meet the minimum physical requirements.  Stand on your feet for 8 hours, lift 40lbs.
> 
> t



Interestingly enough, there is a STL in Indiana who is wheelchair bound.  Was previously a logistics ETL and managed to be accommodated. 

I would contact HRBP and request ADA accommodation. As long you can perform the 'essential functions' of your core roles, with or without accommodation, Target should make an attempt at accommodating your physical needs. Common accommodations could include working from a wheelchair, being able to sit, more frequent breaks, etc. 

While I cannot speak for Target's process, you will probably need to fill out paperwork, get a doctor's statement, have an interview with an HR specialist, accommodation specialist, etc. 

Unlike FMLA, you can request ADA accommodation at any time and there is no service requirement. 

If you need additional information, contact your state or county's disability board (who can usually provide you with free advice), or a disability/employment attorney.


----------



## etlnewbie (Nov 2, 2015)

Hey There:

Awesome replys be all and apologies that it took me a few days to reply. I was out of town taking care of a family issue. 

So the new guy who is "filling" in for me started today (someone who worked there in the past). He is a new ETL, just promoted, and went in today and is already planning all these new changes. A lot of these changes are not bad ideas (they were actually best practice and my own ideas when I first came but the STL demanded we do things her way so we adapted and became successful). Well they are embracing his ideas and trying drastic changes for 4th quarter with a team that will revolt and make the situation even worse.

My thing this is that this guy is supposed to be a place holder and they are already allowing him to make changes. I really do feel like I am being phased out and might be moved to another store (next closest is 30 miles) when I come back. I no longer thing I will be fired but something strange is going on.

When it comes to accommodations, when I come back I will be able to do everything even better than I did before.

In regards to the frank direct conversation with my STL, when we talked on the phone when I had to tell her about my second surgery in October she kept hinting and stating that if I can't do the job I should let them know and move on. I kept telling her I will be able to do the job fine when I return but she kept saying the same thing "if I have doubts and won't be able to do the job maybe I should think about stepping down". That didn't and still does not leave me with a good feeling.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 2, 2015)

Get well quick! You might be on the short list after you come back. Be ready to run like a mad dog after surgery.


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Nov 2, 2015)

When etls come back from LOA they send them to wherever there is an etl opening in the district. Your etl position is guaranteed, might just be a different dept at a different store.


----------



## etlnewbie (Nov 2, 2015)

I am kind of hoping I get sent to another store. I think my peers might look at me differently now for taking time to fix myself. I was the one to hold everyone, but including them, responsible. Word is that it has drastically became worse since I left


----------



## etlnewbie (Nov 4, 2015)

Visited my Target store today to pick up a few things and see how the store looks. They had pallets of stock from the previous two trucks on the back wall on the SALES floor (5pm at night). Also had a full line of push and backstock. 

However the thing that shocked me was learning that the TL who is filling in for me as an ETL on his second day is already overwhelmed. So they decided to send him another TL to help during 4th quarter. So I have 3 TLs running my process (haha) and this doesnt include the other three TLs that are mine who also help the truck.

Well..it feels good to feel valuable even though not one of my peers walked up and said hello to me the entire time I was there.


----------



## TargetCravesCash (Jun 1, 2020)

etlnewbie said:


> Well..it feels good to feel valuable even though not one of my peers walked up and said hello to me the entire time I was there.



The fact that they didn't acknowledge you shows how shallow corporate America culture can be. ASANTS, but I have found that Target only cares about you if you directly boost their bottom line. If you hurt their process or cash flow in any way you are as good as trash in their eyes. Even if you are legitimately out on medical leave as was your case. Remember not to let other people define your value. Your career is what is valuable. If Target doesn't appreciate you then find a company that does. Good luck!


----------



## Kaitii (Jun 1, 2020)

u really responded to a nearly 5 yr old post


----------

